# 12 volt tv socket dilema



## Guy (May 20, 2007)

Hi everyone
i have recently bought a hymer 534 and have just fitted a 19 inch lcd tv/dvd to a bracket. the tv is dc 12v so can be used on hook up mains and 12v.
The side of the motorhome i have fitted it does not not have a 12v socket, only 240v mains sockets.
If i get a 12volt socket fitted can you get them with 12volt regulator built in or do i have to purchase a dc to dc 12volt regulator as well.
It says on the box wide range voltage input so do i even need a 12volt regulator.
On the ac adaptor it reads, input:100-240v ~ 1.5a
                                             50-60hz
                                             output:12vdc -5a
I am sure that someone can clarify this for me, Thanks.


----------



## merlin wanderer (May 20, 2007)

*12V socket*



			
				Guy said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> i have recently bought a hymer 534 and have just fitted a 19 inch lcd tv/dvd to a bracket. the tv is dc 12v so can be used on hook up mains and 12v.
> The side of the motorhome i have fitted it does not not have a 12v socket, only 240v mains sockets.
> If i get a 12volt socket fitted can you get them with 12volt regulator built in or do i have to purchase a dc to dc 12volt regulator as well.
> ...


You Just need a 12v socket wired from your Zig unit Protected by a fuse of course say 10amp you can purchase small 2pin sockets from your
nearest caravan shop use this as a dedicated supply for your tv only
you will need to fit a plug on a 12 volt lead (two pin to fit your new socket)
buy a seperate 12v lead for this and use only in the new socket


----------



## Guy (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for that merlin wanderer.
who would be able to fit this 12v socket,is it an easy job or do i need an electrician or auto electrician.
would i still need a 12v regulator.


----------



## klop (May 21, 2007)

Hi, i've not got a zig unit.. where can i get a 12v regulator from?
The TV i'm considering isnt a 12v camper dedicated one, just an LCD normal household telly that has 12v dc output marked on its mains converter box lead thingy!

Cheers 

Wow! That was my first post


----------



## walkers (May 21, 2007)

klop said:
			
		

> Hi, i've not got a zig unit.. where can i get a 12v regulator from?
> The TV i'm considering isnt a 12v camper dedicated one, just an LCD normal household telly that has 12v dc output marked on its mains converter box lead thingy!
> 
> Cheers
> ...


welcome to wildcampers then klop. try www.maplin.co.uk for the regulator


----------



## merlin wanderer (May 21, 2007)

*12volt dilema*



			
				klop said:
			
		

> Hi, i've not got a zig unit.. where can i get a 12v regulator from?
> The TV i'm considering isnt a 12v camper dedicated one, just an LCD normal household telly that has 12v dc output marked on its mains converter box lead thingy!
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Hi guys I seem seem to have confused you with the term
dedicated socket by this I mean for the use only (tv) it 
is just a socket rated for 12v the 12v system in your van is
12v dc the regulator or transformer thay comes with the
tv reduces 240v to 12v dc without it you just need to
plug it into 12v dc you can plug into the cig lighter 
or fit a socket elswhere, be aware if you use the battery
that starts the vehicle you may discharge it after long use
better to use the leisure battery if you have one


----------



## merlin wanderer (May 21, 2007)

*12volt dilema*

mmmm ran out of paper

yes a electrician would be capable of fitting
a socket


----------



## mikejay (May 22, 2007)

Really you need to get a regulated 12v supply something like this http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=37423&&source=14&doy=22m5 because your batterys will be higher than 12v as they normally charge at about 14.5 with the engine running and maybe more if using electric hookup if it is a dedicated tv for car use you will be ok as its built into the unit but if its a home tv with a 240v to 12v transfomer then be carefull as you could damage it you need to see how many amps its rated at as the one in the link only does 1 amp load here is one dedicated to tft monitors and stuff http://www.action-replay.co.uk/Computing/12v12vDC_power_adapter.shtml ahhh just read your post it needs 12volts at 5amps so dont even bother with the one from maplin you will need the action replay one thats rated at 5amps

Mike


----------



## Nosha (May 22, 2007)

*Regulated supply???*

Try a volt meter in one of the 12v outets whilst on hook-up, if the battery is only float charged then it will only be sitting at 12 -13v, so no problems. Then all you have to remember is NOT to run the engine whilst watching TV, like some have pointed out you could be supplying up to 14.2v, again you could always check this first. 

I have taken my TV supply from the 'leisure; battery which doesn't receive quite such a high charge as the 'engine' battery... but it IS still above 13v with the engine running!!


----------



## Guy (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, it looks like the one from action replay is my best bet.


----------



## voxol51 (May 27, 2007)

Your TV is quite a large one and might use more than 5 amps.
There is a bigger voltage regulator designed for TV's called an 'Ampherer'. We have one fitted but can't remember what website we bought it from.
It uses milliamps to run, but gives constant 12v, whether your batteries are full on 14.4v or run down with only 11.5v. It also copes with surges, eg when a water pump cuts in or out.
Now if I could only remember where I got it.........

Voxy.


----------

